
The Economic Power of American Arts and Culture - pseudolus
https://www.citylab.com/life/2019/03/american-culture-arts-economic-impact-employment-data-gdp/585733/
======
RockmanX
Entertainment or pop culture was well-known for their power of economy. This
article just re-claims this fact with substituting "Entertainment" by "Art and
Culture".

